

Watch How Open-Source OpenStreetMap Mapped the Globe in Just 7 Years - mariuz
http://gizmodo.com/watch-how-open-source-openstreetmap-mapped-the-globe-in-1619401706

======
mtmail
It's one of many progress videos by
[http://vimeo.com/itoworld](http://vimeo.com/itoworld)

